# Fallout 4 Announcement



## Kaiaa (Jun 2, 2015)

About an hour ago, Bethesda posted this to their twitter: http://fallout.bethsoft.com/

Fallout 4 announcement is coming! And we can be hyped about it because it's from Bethesda and not a "leaked" or random source. So far looking through the code it's believed to be for PS4 XBONE STEAM including PS3 and XB360. Seems they took PS3 and XB360 out of the code. Can't tell you how pissed I'd be if it was ported over. 

I'm so excited! Are you hyped? What's your best Fallout memory? My best fallout memory was when I played Fallout New Vegas and went off the map and said "It'd be funny if I was swarmed by deathclaws!" and I kid you not, a deathclaw mother and her spawn viciously attacked me over the hill. 

Source: 
https://twitter.com/BethesdaStudios/status/605744940006670337
http://www.twitch.tv/bethesda


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 2, 2015)

Looks like it's only saying current gen now with the pre-order stuff.

Still, new fallout game regardless confirmed.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 2, 2015)

My Reaction:



Spoiler



dsdhsuibdsukhdsugduhsfdsjfbsdhbfjhdbyifvbsudvasyvdugwauidshvdshvdhsvadhvfhvshvfhsfhjwhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyhypetrainksbkdbsjkdbsfjkdbfndklngjkngjgdflkngbuttsjbfdbfdjgbjkdfgbjkdfhgofrnfdfbdgbdfkbgkdfgbkjdfwhykaiaadsahdkshlsdhfldshivnkdnvkn.sdnvnksndfidjlfjgjfgjfdljgdfkjglkjdgldfjgljdfgjdfklgjklgfljgljneverfnsdknfksjdhfkshknkcjxncjksdniosdnckndsukjsdcnsdkngonnadjkdbskjksdjbcjsdbcksdblfsbkbgivecnfdjknfjkdcnjksnkjcdnsjcknsjkcnyounejknfjksdnsdncnsxsixnsaknxupndksnkjdsnjksncjksnknckncjksnkscnskncjkncjksncjknsjkcn DANG IT BETHESDA YOU MADE ME DIE.



There's hidden messages. Try to find them.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 2, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> My Reaction:
> 
> dsdhsuibdsukhdsugduhsfdsjfbsdhbfjhdbyifvbsudvasyvdugwauidshvdshvdhsvadhvfhvshvfhsfhj*whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyhypetrain*ksbkdbsjkdbsfjkdbfndklngjkngjgd*flkngbutts*jbfdbfdjgbjkdfgbjkdfhgofrnfdfbdgbdfkbgkdfgbkjdf*whykaiaa*dsahdkshlsdhfldshivnkdnvkn.sdnvnksndfidjlfjgjfgjfdljgdfkjglkjdgldfjgljdfgjdfklgjklgfljglj*never*fnsdknfksjdhfkshknkcjxncjksdniosdnckndsukjsdcnsdkn*gonna*djkdbskjksdjbcjsdbcksdblfsbkb*give*cnfdjknfjkdcnjksnkjcdnsjcknsjkcn*you*nejknfjksdnsdncnsxsixnsaknx*up*ndksnkjdsnjksncjksnknckncjksnkscnskncjkncjksncjknsjkcn DANG IT BETHESDA YOU MADE ME DIE.
> 
> There's hidden messages. Try to find them.



Come on man, at least make it challenging!

Idoorxw lv juhdw exw brxu phvvdjhv qhhg wr eh klgghq ehwwhu. Wub kdughu!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm so glad this is real. The last time someone mentioned Fallout 4 to me was on April Fools Day and I fell for it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Mycaruba (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm so FICKKEUEYDYHEHUDNENing hyped oh wow
Also the trailer was done so well
I literally can't wait, my ps4 will be in use once again, and I can see myself playing it four hours upon hours omgomgzomgsjjendjdnenjsnejsjdnrjenengehsjrkrkskosjdnehehchduejenhrutghidowmeocjfj


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 3, 2015)

...Fallout 4, you say?








The trailer indicates at least part of it will be taking place in Boston, Mass.

Totally not related to The Replicated Man sidequest in F3. 


I've been waiting for this to happen since Skyrim came out - I hate Elder Scrolls games, but I love Fallout.

Also every retailer ever that has pre-orders available has it listed to _release this year_.

I can't handle all of this. Just give me it now. D:


----------



## Overseer (Jun 3, 2015)

I'll need to save up my bottle caps for a new gaming PC, but I am so there!


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 3, 2015)

Finally! I hope it comes out before 2016


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 3, 2015)

War.
War never changes.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 3, 2015)

im surprised that the earth could cope with 4 fallouts


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 3, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> Finally! I hope it comes out before 2016



Every site that lets you pre-order it says it's due to release in 2015, if that helps you any.


Since we're going to the Commonwealth this time around, think we'll see Dr. Li? Or her work? After Fallout 3's Project Purity she left to go back there. Or are we thinking it'll be a completely different time frame?

Either way, a trip up north to their Commonwealth is still super exciting. c:


----------



## Mycaruba (Jun 4, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Every site that lets you pre-order it says it's due to release in 2015, if that helps you any.
> 
> 
> Since we're going to the Commonwealth this time around, think we'll see Dr. Li? Or her work? After Fallout 3's Project Purity she left to go back there. Or are we thinking it'll be a completely different time frame?
> ...



From the trailer, I think it looks like the main playable character can actually be played before the war at the beginning, and then enters the vault at a young age, meaning that the main game would take place reasonably shortly after the bombs fell. Idk just what I think


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 4, 2015)

Mycaruba said:


> From the trailer, I think it looks like the main playable character can actually be played before the war at the beginning, and then enters the vault at a young age, meaning that the main game would take place reasonably shortly after the bombs fell. Idk just what I think



I dunno.

The Fallout games have always made it sound like they used theoretical cobalt-salted bombs in The Great War. Cobalt-60 is a nasty little thing because it has a half-life is 5.27 years; it'll persist in the environment for years. It could render the local region completely uninhabitable for years, even decades -- obviously varying greatly depending on how much is used, if it hits a nuclear reactor, so on and so forth.

And if we're going in as a child and coming out when it would be -- theoretically -- inhabitable, we'd be coming out like early-mid 30s. Though I guess wouldn't be _too_ ridiculous.


But I dunno. I was kind of hoping it'd take place around the same time as, or shortly after, NV did. I always thought it was cute that they could tie new characters to old characters (like how _Cass_ in NV is the daughter of _John Cassidy_ from Fallout 2).


...On the other hand, if we go back in time, before Fallout 3's events, they could shoehorn Harold back in canonically. Harold is the best NPC. c:


----------



## bocho (Jun 5, 2015)

Dogmeat and Rex..how I miss you buddy!


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 5, 2015)

I pre-ordered it this morning for $46.

...I broke my #1 rule; no pre-orders. And my #2 rule; no PC games over $20. ;~;


----------



## infinikitten (Jun 6, 2015)

That's pretty cheap for a preorder! I'm tempted. Better to preorder at a lower price than buying it after it's out for $60.


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 6, 2015)

I've never played Fallout, or heard of it for that matter :I


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 8, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> I pre-ordered it this morning for $46.
> 
> ...I broke my #1 rule; no pre-orders. And my #2 rule; no PC games over $20. ;~;



I'm holding out for the inevitable announcement of a collector's edition before I pre-order. I'll be pretty surprised if they don't do one seeing as it's been such a long time since Fallout has been in development.


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 8, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> That's pretty cheap for a preorder! I'm tempted. Better to preorder at a lower price than buying it after it's out for $60.



Thank you for making me feel better about it, lol.

Now it's making me hesitate on Splatoon even further, lolol. How can I justify $60 +tax for an entirely new game, when I got Fallout 4, which will last hundreds of hours even if it's not my favorite in the series, for only $46, tax-free.

...Gaming is an expensive hobby. :/




Prof Gallows said:


> I'm holding out for the inevitable announcement of a collector's edition before I pre-order. I'll be pretty surprised if they don't do one seeing as it's been such a long time since Fallout has been in development.



Oh, I'm sure there will be!

If it were a console game, I might've been interested in waiting to see what it'd be, too. With PC games, I just don't care to get a boxed copy, regardless of what else it comes with.
And it was a 48-hour deal that was already 23% off. Even it winds up being as much as 25% off on release day, I'm only out like $1 or $2.... And I'll get to pre-load it.

Pre-loading is the best thing about digital copies. c:


----------

